# Dateien versehentlich gelöscht!

## Chrissi_111

Hallo! 

Folgendes Problem: Ich hab heute ausversehen 

alle Dateien im /home/<chrissi--> Ordner

gelöscht, dabei waren wichtige Dateien. 

Ist es möglich die Dateien ohne auswendige

Programme wiederherrzustellen? Und falls

nicht, welches Programm wäre dafür geeignet?

Hab mit Google nicht viel nützliches gefunden...

P.S.: mein PC wurde bisher noch nicht heruntergefahren

falls es wichtig ist.

----------

## Christian99

sofort die entsprechende partition READ-ONLY mounten.

das ist das wichtigste für den Anfang.

Welches Programm man da nehmen kann schau ich gleich mal nach.

----------

## Christian99

So, also, es gibt da "app-forensics/sleuthkit", das scheint ziemlich gut zu sein. Als passende oberfläche gibts "auopsy" dazu. Und seit mir das selbe auch mal passiert ist hab ich "sys-libs/libtrash" drauf. SEHR zu empfehlen.

Viel Erfolg!!

----------

## Chrissi_111

Ich werde die empfohlenen Programme ausprobieren!

Ich danke vielmals!

----------

## Chrissi_111

Ok ich stosse auf enorme Pronleme

bei dem Umgang mit  Sleuth Kit!

Das ist zu hart für mich, keine Ahnung

wleches der vielen Tools ich 

zur Wiederherrstellung von Dateien

nutzen soll.. 

Hat jemand im Forum Erfahrung mit Sleuth Kit

und kann mit ggf.helfen?

Wöre wirklich nett!

----------

## Christian99

probier mal autopsy. das ist eine grafische oberfläche für sleuthkit. ich hab da mal probeweise was mit gemacht, da ging das herstellen von dateien recht einfach.

----------

## Chrissi_111

Was gebe ich für ein Image an?

Das weiß ich z.B. nicht...

----------

## Christian99

der plan von autopsy ist, dass man vom kompletten dateisystem ein image erzeugt mittels dd. das soll hier angegeben werden (zb "dd -if=/dev/sda5 -of=image.img" je nach device.)

Wenn man nicht so viel speicher frei hat, kann man auch statt eines images direkt ein device angeben, was aber ausdrücklich nicht empfohlen wird. (das ging, als ich es vor ein paar monaten mal getestet hab. hoffe da hat sich nix geändert.)

----------

## ScytheMan

http://www.pro-linux.de/kurztipps/2/1505/geloeschte-dateien-unter-ext3ext4-wiederherstellen.html

evtl. hilft dir das :]

----------

## yuhu

testdisk wäre auch eine Möglichkeit

----------

## musv

Wie wärs, wenn ihr die Kristallkugel erstmal fragt, welches Dateisystem überhaupt in Benutzung war? Nicht bei jedem Dateisystem lassen sich die Daten zurückholen.

----------

## Chrissi_111

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> http://www.pro-linux.de/kurztipps/2/1505/geloeschte-dateien-unter-ext3ext4-wiederherstellen.html
> 
> evtl. hilft dir das :]

 

Das Programm w#re ideal, es ist am einfachsten 

zu bedinen und das Dateisystem ext hab ich passend

dazu auch. 

Abeeer! Ich habe die Dateien ja im home Ordner verloren

und der ist im / - Verzeichniss gemeounted, das Programm

funzt aber nur, wenn die Partition nicht gemounted ist. 

Ich glaube ich muss mit einer Live CD booten um die Daten zu 

retten... anders wird es nicht gehen.

----------

## dtmaster

also mit der systemrescue cd kann man das live system auch in den speicher schmeißen. 

dann kann man auch programme installieren. die basiert sogar auf gentoo.

keine ahnung ob es mit der normalen gentoo livecd auch geht. 

Soll jetzt nur mal so ein tip sein was livecd angeht.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Stellar Phoenix Linux  (Win Only) und Testdisk haben mir bisher immer geholfen  :Smile: 

----------

